
The quest for fully automated robots is misguided, perhaps even dangerous - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/21/technology/ben-shneiderman-automation-humans.html
======
basicplus2
[https://skugal.org/a-case-for-cooperation-between-
machines-a...](https://skugal.org/a-case-for-cooperation-between-machines-and-
humans/)

